# Blue Buffalo Dog Food Recall



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Don't feed it but have seen it posted that other folks do, so just giving a heads up. Heres the link.

http://www.bluebuffalo.com/news/vitamin-d-voluntary-recall.shtml?gclid=COLdzNrD5aQCFSda7AodrhtV1w


----------

